# Chloe learning to shake



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, bless her!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

she is so cute


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. Today her shakes turned into high fives. It was so funny.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

So, so cute! I cannot wait for this stage again!


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

She is so cute! Thanks for the video!


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

So, so cute


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking at the video is precious. She is seven months now. Three times that size.


----------

